#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Εφαρμογή προβολής gaec

## ΠΥΘΕΑΣ

Καλησπέρα σας, 1ο θέμα μου σε αυτό το φόρουμ και ξεκινάω με ερώτηση:

Έχω ένα γεωτεμάχιο προς μεταβίβαση εκτός οικισμού.Το έψαξα στην εφαρμογή του υπουργείου αγροτικής ανάπτυξης http://gaec.topographiki.gr/gaec_web/# και η περιοχή γύρω από το οικόπεδο έχει χαρακτηρισθεί ως μικτός βοσκότοπος. Στην δήλωση ν.651/77, το έχω αφήσει 
"  Η περιοχή περί του γεωτεμαχίου έχει χαρακτηρισθεί ως μικτός βοσκότοπος (κωδικός ενότητας ...)" 

πρέπει να το αναφέρω μέσα στη δήλωση μηχανικού και αν ναι, υπάρχει τυποποιημένος τρόπος γραφής ή να το αφήσω έτσι;

----------

